# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Dashuri vs Urrejtje

## Ihti

Kam deshire te di opinione te ndryshme nga ju mbi raportin e intensitetin ne keto dy ndjenja. 

Qe ta kanalizoj tamam aty ku dua, po e shtroj pyetjen ne kete forme:

*Njeriu eshte me i afte te beje sakrifica me te medha per hir te dashurise apo urrejtjes.*  ?

Ideja ime eshte se dashuria zgjat ne kohe shume me teper se urrejtja, por intensiteti, dhe verbimi i logjikes qe sjell urrejtja, eshte mjaft larg passioneve qe nxiten nga dashuria. 

Jepni mendimet tuaja.

----------


## Mina

Varet nga tipi! Nese eshte altruist i sherben dashurise, nese eshte egoist: urrejtjes!

----------


## Ihti

Mina, mund ta zgjerosh njecike me teper ate qe thua. 

Altruizmi eshte pjese perberese e egoizmit nuk jane gjera te kunderta. Cdo veper altruiste njeriu e ben qe te kenaqe egon e tij. Megjithese kjo eshte e veshtire te pranohet...

----------


## Mina

Altruisti, per hir te dashurise sakrifikon gjithshka! Ai nuk e njeh urrejtjen! Egoisti urren deri ne hakmarrje! (Ketu e kam fjalen per ego te tepruar). Egoisti nuk i pranon sfidat!

----------


## Sokoli

> _Postuar më parë nga Ihti_ 
> *Kam deshire te di opinione te ndryshme nga ju mbi raportin e intensitetin ne keto dy ndjenja. 
> 
> Qe ta kanalizoj tamam aty ku dua, po e shtroj pyetjen ne kete forme:
> 
> Njeriu eshte me i afte te beje sakrifica me te medha per hir te dashurise apo urrejtjes.  ?
> 
> Ideja ime eshte se dashuria zgjat ne kohe shume me teper se urrejtja, por intensiteti, dhe verbimi i logjikes qe sjell urrejtja, eshte mjaft larg passioneve qe nxiten nga dashuria. 
> 
> Jepni mendimet tuaja.*




Per Dashurine dhe urrejtjen mund te thuhen nje mal me gjera, por, meqenese preferon te merresh me raportet e intensitetit midis tyre, po mundohemi te kanalizohemi.
Per mendimin tim, mire do te qe qe ky debat te behej pasi te kishim shoshitur mire te dyja termat (dashurine dhe urrejtjen). Fakti qe biseda nis qe ketu, do lejoje hapsire te madhe per keqkuptime konceptesh apo krahasimin e tyre nga antare (vlera) te ndryshme ne parametra. Pra mire do ish ti kishim percaktuar e kufizuar disi para se te fillonim kete bisede.
Sidoqofte, te gjithe prej nesh, pak a shume e kane nje ide mbi keto dy ndienja, dhe debati padyshim qe do te zhvillohet mbi ato vlera.


_Ideja ime eshte se dashuria zgjat ne kohe shume me teper se urrejtja, por intensiteti, dhe verbimi i logjikes qe sjell urrejtja, eshte mjaft larg passioneve qe nxiten nga dashuria._

Ky mendim i yti mua me duket teper i shperndare, a me eshte i paqarte te pakten.
Mundohemi ta analizojme:
Dashuria zgjat me shume ne kohe se urrejtja? Cila dashuri, cila urrejtje? Matematikisht, nje kundershembull verteton pavertetesine. psh.: Dashuria midis nje djale dhe nje vajze zgjati 1 vit. (ka plot dashurira qe zgjasin nje vit).
Urrejtje e ketij djali ndaj X qe ka bere Y dem ndaj tij, zgjat tere jeten. Per mua keto jane te pavlefshme ne fakt pasi jane te dy dimensioneve te ndryshme dhe eshte gafe te mundohesh ti lidhesh. Marrim dicka me te afert? I njejti djale, pasi ndahet nga femra me te cilen ka qene 1 vit i dashuruar fillon ta urreje deri ne fund te jetes. Hmmmm. Edhe mundet, por prape jane dy dimensione qe nuk ka pse te priten.

Po sikur:
Po sikur dashuria dhe urrejtja jo vetem te jene te dyja ne nje dimension, por edhe te jene vete e njejta gje. Dashuria e X per Y eshte urrejtje ndaj vetmise!?
Urrejtja e X ndaj Y mund te emertohet edhe si dashuri ndaj vetes (ego). Pra urejtjen dhe dashurine te mos i ndaje nje fije floku, si shprehet populli, por te jene te ngjitura fare me njera tjetren, aq shume te ngjitura sa te jene e njejta gje.

Po dashurine prinderore, shoqerore, ndaj vetes etj etj... qe s'i kemi analizuar fare?
Per cilen dashuri bejme fjale?
Do flasim sipas shkolles Froidiane? Gjithcka bazohet mbi instiktin seksual?
Pra, ajo qe mundohem te llomotis i pergjumur keshtu si jam ne keto momente, eshte:
*Na e jepni dashurine si dicka te vertete (kujtoni temen qe kemi diskutuar "E Verteta". Pra na e jepni si parameter te pandryshueshem (a perpiquni te pakten). Te njejten gje edhe per urrejtjen. Pa qartesuar keto, debati do shperndahet ose nuk do kete vlerat e kerkuara ndaj "vertetesise". Eshte njesoj sikur te mundohemi te zgjidhim nje ekuacion me 5 te panjohura, pasi nuk kemi percaktuar as dashurine, D = X, as urrejtjen, U = Y. Pastaj ti ben fjale per intensitet te seciles: (intensiteti i dashurise) ID = X1
(inetnsiteti i urrejtjes) IU = Y1
Ti tani, duke mos percaktuar asnje prej tyre, i le te gjitha te panjohura, pra: X, X1, Y, Y1 = ? ... te gjitha te panjohura.

Tani, keto te panjohura, ti i merr si parametra (nderkohe qe i ke te panjohura) dhe i perdor ne nje arsyetim per te gjetur nje te panjohur tjeter, ate qe te interesonte ne krye te temes, RAPORTIN E INTENSITETEVE = Z
Pra, nderkohe qe ke dashurine te panjohur, urrejtjen te panjohur, intensitetin e seciles te panjohur, kerkon te gjesh raportet midis tyre? E pamundur.
E di pse them te panjohura, sepse nuk i ke perkufizuar qe ti shnderrosh ne paramera te vertete, te pandryshueshem qofte edhe per nje hark te caktuar kohor.*

----------


## Puhiza

Per matematike studion ti Koli?! Se vetem x e y lexova me lart....

----------


## Sokoli

Jo, nuk studioj per matematike.
Thjesht X e Y qe sheh jane tablo ndihmese per te shprehur me mire mendimin tim. Arsyetimi me X e Y nuk do te thote qe eshte i sakte, por eshte tablo ndihmese. Nuk mund te flitet dot per gjera jostatike duke perdorur parametra statike ne fakt (edhe ky sofizem eshte po ca te bejme...)

Sidoqofte, *Mendimi im eshte se pyetja (qe sherben edhe si titull per kete teme) nuk egziston.* Mund te konsiderohet si pyetje e gabuar.

----------


## Puhiza

Jam teresisht dakord per temen. E di pse ? Sepse u lodhem me keto antinomite e tmerrshme, nderkohe qe brenda dhe rreth tyre ka me mijra grimca ndjenjash e ndjesish te tjera qe mund te jene shume here me te rendesishme se vete thelbi i ceshtjes. 
Dashuri # Urrejtje.
Per mua psh, e kunderta e dashurise nuk eshte urrejtja, por eshte nje dashuri tjeter. Dashuria kurre nuk zhduket, ajo jeton me njeriun i cili ka fatin e mire te dashuroje. Eshte gabim te mendosh se dashuria iken se bashku me personin qe ke dashur. Perkundrazi, ne ate moment, sjo behet me magjiplote se kurre.

----------


## Ihti

Duke lene menjane analizimin e dashurise dhe urrejtjes si institucione, dhe duke lene menjane nivelet dhe llojet e dashurise e urrejtjes dhe raportet e nderlikuara qe rrjedhin nga analizimi i formave te ndryshme qe kto ndjenja marrin, une kerkoj opinione konkrete, mundesisht  (do thoja ekskluzivisht---po s'ma lejon kryesia e forumit) nga experienca personale. 
UNe nuk kam dashur te kryej vrasje nga dashuria, por ideja me ka shkuar nder mend nga urejtja per nje person.

----------


## Sokoli

Ja pra edhe vete shembulli i shprehur prej teje tregon difektin e pyetjes fillestare:
Dashuria dhe Urrejtja nuk jane dy ndienja te kunderta apo antonime. Ngaterresa fillon qysh kur, veprimet e kryera nen shtysat e ketyre dy sentimenteve mund t'u perkasin ekstremiteteve diametralisht te kunderta (ne disa raste), por eshte gabim qe ato te identifikohen me ndienjat (veprimet pra).


*Pra, keto dy ndienja mund te jene shtysa per te kryer veprime te te dy ekstremiteteve, por jo se ato vete jane aq te ndryshme ne vetvete.*

Veprimet nuk duhet te identifikohen me ndienjat (as e anasjellta)ne raste te tilla, pasi eshte gabim logjik.

p.s.
Po me ben te mendoj te qaren dhe te qeshuren...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ekstremi i njeres gjithmone shkakton tjetren...

----------


## Sokoli

Ka mundesi te jete e vertete ajo qe thua Star, por ne nuk po flisnim per veprime ekstreme por per ndienja te cilat cojne ne veprime te ekstremiteteve te kunderta. Kjo gje ama nuk i ben edhe vete ndienjat te jene ne keto ekstremitete diametralisht te kundert.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Dashuria e tepert shkakton urrejtje nganjehere Sokol, sidomos kur ajo dashuri nuk realizohet dhe fajtor eshte njera pale. 

Ndienjat jane teper fleksibile per t'u dhene "detyra" te caktuara. Ato nuk mund t'i ndash, si te them, me sopate. Sepse njera shkakton tjetren ne aktivitete te ndryshme fizike. Deshperimi i madh mund te shkaktoje edhe qarjen, mirepo edhe gezimi i madh mund te shkaktoje qarjen... 

Keto dy ndienja gershetohen aq shume, saqe eshte e pamundur ti kontrollosh. Te duash eshte bukuri, por si mund ta kuptosh vleren e dashurise nese nuk ekziston urrejtja? Keto jane si Yin -Yang-u Taoist... ne cdo te keqe, ka dic te mire. Ne cdo te mire ka dic te keqe. Dhe ne jetojme ne nje Bote, ku e keqja dhe e mira e krijojne nje balanc dhe ai balanc e ben njeriun te lire. E te qenit te lire, te ben te veprosh si ta do natyra... 

StarCraft.

P.S. Ndoshta konceptet per Urrejtjen&Dashurine nuk na perputhen, por qellimi im ishte te mbaja nje fanar tjeter mbi rolin e tyre...

----------


## Sokoli

*Dashuria dhe Urrejtja nuk jane dy ndienja diametralisht te kunderta por cojne ne veprime te tilla. Ket nuk duhet ngaterruar.* 

Edhe vete fjalet e tua apo diskutanteve te tjere kete gje shprehin, pavarsisht se bindja mund te jete tjeter.

----------


## Mina

Ne te dyja rastet e konsideron tjetrin! Edhe nese e urren dike, do te thote qe e ka nje fare rendesie per ty, pavaresisht nga ngarkesa emocionale qe permban energji negative! Urrejtja eshte nje kompleks gjerash p.sh. keqardhje per mardhenien e meparshme, xhelozi ndaj personit qe te ka zene vendin etj. Nese dashuron, ndihesh i plotfuqishem dhe je ne qender! Ngarkesa emocionale eshte pozitive dhe dihet qe ne kete rast, mund te besh te munduren dhe te pamunduren! Prandaj thuhet qe dashuria nderton, urrejtja shkaterron! Per mendimin tim jane dy ndjesi me te njejtin drejtim dhe ne kahe te kundert!

----------


## Albo

Qe te shohesh ndryshimin midis te dyjave duhet te njihesh me ndjesine e shpirtit kur perfshihesh ne aktet e dashurise dhe ate te urrejtjes. Provo te ndertosh nje familje, dhe ti do ta kuptosh forcen e dashurise. Provo te shkaterrosh nje familje, dhe ti do ta kuptosh forcen e urrejtjes. Nese ndihesh mire pasi shkaterrove dashurine midis nje cifti, ti je nje njeri qe urrejtja te lumturon. Nese ndihesh i lumtur dhe i bekuar ne pranine e familjes tuaj, ti je produkt i dashurise.

Njerezit qe njohin Dashurine, ndertojne.
Njerezit qe njohin Urrejtjen, shkaterrojne.

----------


## Ihti

kush e turbullon mendjen me teper....intensiteti i ciles prej ketyre ndjenjave ju verbon syte--kjo ishte pyetja, jo analiza e dashurise dhe e urrejtjes...a ka mundesi ndonjeri te flase per kete...nuk po i hyjme vlerave normave e raportit qe kto ndjenja marrin ne shoqeri!

----------


## Sokoli

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> Njerezit qe njohin Dashurine, ndertojne.
> Njerezit qe njohin Urrejtjen, shkaterrojne.


Me se e vertete.
Por valle sa vete e njohin realisht dashurine?

Ka shume lloj dashurish ne fakt dhe nuk e kemi ndare dot akoma se per cilen dashuri flasim. 
Ka dashuri per veten.
Ka dashuri materiale, per nje send apo dicka te perafert.
Ka dashuri per te tjeret.
Ka nga ata qe mundohen ti gershetojne keto te dy permbledheset, per vete e te tjeret pra(teorikisht aty hyn shumica jone).
Pastaj ka dashuri shoqerore, dashuri vllazerore, dashuri prinderore, e pafundesisht...
Per cilen dashuri bejme fjale ketu? Mos valle per ndonje dashuri qe i permbledh te gjitha keto? Mos valle eshte dashuria per jeten qe i permbledh (hm, e diskutueshme)?
Pra per cilen dashuri flasim?

----------


## Ihti

Eh c'po behem pishman qe e hapa ket teme

----------


## Sokoli

Ihti, sinqerisht nuk ke perse merzitesh.
Ti thuaje mendimin tend qetesisht se ketu do mbese, nuk do e fshije njeri. Kush do kete nje mendje me ty do e mbeshtese. Kush nuk do jete ne nje mendje me ty, do e diskutoni. Kete presupozohet te bejme fundja.

----------

